# Captain David Lycett



## Rachel O (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi, I am trying to find anyone who sailed with my Dad Captain David Lycett who was killed at sea on the Al Safaniya in 1986. Many thanks.


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi. Rachel. There's some ex. Mobil men on SN who sailed with your Dad. You could try in the Tanker section?
Good Luck.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Rachel, your father was a very courageous man of duty. Respect.


----------



## Rachel O (Jan 27, 2016)

Many thanks for you reply. Appreciate it.


----------



## Rachel O (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks for your kind words Nav. Easier now at 40yrs old to see him as a hero than it was as a 10yrs old.


----------



## TonyReynolds (Oct 29, 2009)

*Capt David Lycett*

Hello Rachel,
I've just had a very chill feeling run up my spine and down again. I never sailed with your Dad, but I sailed with his brother Christopher.
It was a shock to see the name again since I know the story (being a shipmate of Christopher's).
Unfortunately I can't help you about your Dad, except to say that it was a sad and cruel way to end a career.
Bye the way, does Uncle Chris know you are looking?
Regards,
Tony Reynolds


----------



## Rachel O (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Tony thanks for your reply. Uncle Tiffa is well and of course I will pass on your regards.


----------



## Rachel O (Jan 27, 2016)

Sorry, no Uncle Tiffa doesn't know I'm looking. Just thought I would see if I could find any of Dads old shipmates.


----------



## TonyReynolds (Oct 29, 2009)

Rachel,
I wish you well in your hunt and hope you get some news.
Nice to be in touch and thanks for letting Uncle Tiffer know. He'll appreciate that.
Warm regards,
Tony


----------



## TonyReynolds (Oct 29, 2009)

Rachel, 
Bye the way, it might be worth asking via Facebook if you have an account there. FB has some MN pages.
Tony


----------



## Rachel O (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks very much really appreciate it!


----------



## Old Wimpy Seadog (Jun 21, 2016)

Dear Rachael,
I thought I had found my long lost shipmate, Dave (Snoddy), but alas what I had thought had happened was true and it was you, his daughter, who had posted the message. Your Dad and I served on a ship called the Ebro way back in 1967, we were appentices. I was the senior apprentice although your dad was a few years older than the rest of us due to his late apprenticeship in the Merchant Navy. I know he had started out as a Royal navy "Middy" but his pacifist nature made him change his career. I made two trips down the West Coast of South America with your Dad and great times we had down there. 
I remember him so well. The captain, John Chesters (a man I admired by the way), was a strict disiplinarian and for some reason used to make fun of your dad because of the Royal Navy connection, hence the name "Snoddy" a shortened version of Snodgrash. Where he got that from I don't know. Anyway, hard but far with us as we apprentices were the backbone of his officers as there was big crew problems with the "Scouse" crew.
At the time your Dad was a staunch Libral supporter, and although I wasn't much into politics I sometimes used to wind him up about it in our free time. This often resulted in a"friendly???" free for all in one of our cabins. Although we as apprentices were very fit, your Dad was bigger and stronger the me and the usual outcome was us laughing as I begged for mercy.
We were just boys, but your dad, even then, had his principals which again, even then I admired him for.
I believe he visited my Mum while I was at sea one time but unfortunatley she didn't take his address so the conract was lost. Was he ever living in North Wales? this was the only thing she could remember and even that was probably not 100%
Memories flooding back. My email address is [email protected] if you want to speak more this way. I have a photo of us from those times, unfortunatly I am in the process of shipping out to live in Spain and all of that stuff is in storage. When I get settled and unpack I will dig it out, I reckon I know where it .
Greg Caldecott


----------



## Old Wimpy Seadog (Jun 21, 2016)

To anybody who knows his daughter, Rachael, please let her know that I have replied to her message and request fromJanuary 2016.
Thanks Greg Caldecott


----------



## Rachel O (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Greg,
So pleased to hear from you!!
I have sent you an email, look forward to hearing back from you.
:grin:


----------



## vickentallen (Oct 12, 2007)

*Hi Old Wimpy Seadog*



Old Wimpy Seadog said:


> Dear Rachael,
> I thought I had found my long lost shipmate, Dave (Snoddy), but alas what I had thought had happened was true and it was you, his daughter, who had posted the message. Your Dad and I served on a ship called the Ebro way back in 1967, we were appentices. I was the senior apprentice although your dad was a few years older than the rest of us due to his late apprenticeship in the Merchant Navy. I know he had started out as a Royal navy "Middy" but his pacifist nature made him change his career. I made two trips down the West Coast of South America with your Dad and great times we had down there.
> I remember him so well. The captain, John Chesters (a man I admired by the way), was a strict disiplinarian and for some reason used to make fun of your dad because of the Royal Navy connection, hence the name "Snoddy" a shortened version of Snodgrash. Where he got that from I don't know. Anyway, hard but far with us as we apprentices were the backbone of his officers as there was big crew problems with the "Scouse" crew.
> At the time your Dad was a staunch Libral supporter, and although I wasn't much into politics I sometimes used to wind him up about it in our free time. This often resulted in a"friendly???" free for all in one of our cabins. Although we as apprentices were very fit, your Dad was bigger and stronger the me and the usual outcome was us laughing as I begged for mercy.
> ...


His nickname Snoddy is probably from his RN Midshipman time as they were known as Snottys Hope that may explain ? 
Regards Vic..


----------



## Rachel O (Jan 27, 2016)

Why Snottys hope Vic? Do you know where it comes from? Rachel


----------



## vickentallen (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry Rachel, there should have been a comma after Snotty, don't know why Midshipmen were called Snotty, but they were all the time I was in the RN. I'm sure somebody will come up with the answer


----------



## TommyRob (Nov 14, 2010)

I was told the youngsters had a habit of wiping their noses on their sleeves so four metal buttons were added to the uniform sleeve to dissuade them from the practice.


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi ! Rachel.

I found this newspaper article-
https://news.google.com/newspapers?...AAIBAJ&sjid=t6UMAAAAIBAJ&pg=4453,673331&hl=en

It mentions the 3rd Mate Mr. Sean David, whom you may be able to trace, as I do not think there are many people with such a name.

Laurie Ridyard.


----------



## Hans de Haan (8 mo ago)

Rachel O said:


> Hi, I am trying to find anyone who sailed with my Dad Captain David Lycett who was killed at sea on the Al Safaniya in 1986. Many thanks.


I sailed with David in the 80,s on the gastankers al berry ,al bida. David was chief mate and I was 2nd/chief. if you want contact please use my email address. He was a fine sailor and friend.
Hans de Haan 
jdehaan&kabelfoon.nl 
Poeldijk, the Netherlands


----------



## Rachel O (Jan 27, 2016)

Hans de Haan said:


> I sailed with David in the 80,s on the gastankers al berry ,al bida. David was chief mate and I was 2nd/chief. if you want contact please use my email address. He was a fine sailor and friend.
> Hans de Haan
> jdehaan&kabelfoon.nl
> Poeldijk, the Netherlands


Hi Hans,
Lovely to hear from any of my Father's old seamates.
What is your email?
Kind regards
Rachel


----------



## Matilda09 (14 d ago)

I remember Captain Chris Lycett well. I was in Operations with TT/P and O and I remember so well when his brother was killed.


----------

